# Does your cruze have a battery cover?



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine has one.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

my 2012 eco does not


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My 2012 Eco _DOES NOT_


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My battery's poles are covered. The positive pole has a large cover with several cables running out of it. The main part of the battery is not covered.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

My 2011 2LT does. I think it's just for aesthetics. None of the cars I've ever owned before had a battery cover and I never had a problem with the batteries.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

My 2012 2LT has a cover as in the first picture. This really is a non issue because the post that is exposed is the negative post. If it is connected to the rest of car accidentally nothing will happen. It is all of those positive contacts under the other cover that would short out if they got grounded to the car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe someone is selling them haha


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

2011 LS does. Someone posted this previously, They keep breaking so the cover was removed in 2012.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This could be photo of our 2012 2LT, only the positive terminal of the battery is covered, and really the only hazard if you were to drop a wrench on it and it hit ground at that same time. Negative terminal is already ground, it is sufficient in my opinion.

Really haven't opened up that many GM hoods since buying our 2004 Cavalier, never got past those rock hard seats. But two surprises with the 2012 Cruze, no more side terminal batteries, GM was using those since the 60's. Second surprise, was any cover, period.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

My 2011 Eco does!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hatje said:


> My 2011 Eco does!


Perhaps, we should distinguish between a full and a half battery cover. Yes, the 2012 has a battery cover, but just half of one.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

2012 LT....half covered like the first pic.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea what happened to the side post? Is it gone on all GMs for 2011 and newer? My last new GM was a 2007 Malibu and honestly I forget if that had side or top post battery probably side and it would have stood out in my mind. I didn't have that car long enough to even open the hood but to change the oil once or twice. Car was so tall kind of like driving a Winnebago in the wind and it killed on blind spots. I think that car may have lasted 10 months!
GM is getting with the times when it comes to batteries! GM is the only manufacturer that used a side post and why be different any more?




NickD said:


> This could be photo of our 2012 2LT, only the positive terminal of the battery is covered, and really the only hazard if you were to drop a wrench on it and it hit ground at that same time. Negative terminal is already ground, it is sufficient in my opinion.
> 
> Really haven't opened up that many GM hoods since buying our 2004 Cavalier, never got past those rock hard seats. But two surprises with the 2012 Cruze, no more side terminal batteries, GM was using those since the 60's. Second surprise, was any cover, period.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

What this all means is that if you do have a cover over the negative post and it breaks, then you don't have to worry about replacing it.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't care that my 2012 don't have one, i just wanted to make sure it wasn't missed at the factory.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2011LT has the full battery cover...which I took of the first day just to see under neath and took forever to put back on..unless my battery is dead, I won't be touching that @*^%! thing again! LOL


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

NickD said:


> Perhaps, we should distinguish between a full and a half battery cover. Yes, the 2012 has a battery cover, but just half of one.


MY 2011 Eco has a FULL battery cover


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> *Does your cruze have a battery cover?
> *


My *2012 Cruze LS 6MT* does not have a full battery cover, but a partial cover identical to the one depicted in the above photo.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Patman said:


> Yea what happened to the side post?


If you look under the cover, you'll see what that's about. There is a terminal block of 4 lugs with hot leads attached to three of them.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

2011 1lt has a full cover. our other car is a mazda 3 and it has one and I have to say the battery stays pretty clean underneath them.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

i work at a battery store and no matter what, covered or not, when it comes to replacing an underhood battery, they're dirty no matter what it seems. no one ever cleans under their hoods and there is usually a lot of build up in the terminals of the battery. i offer to put the cover back on for customers or to throw it out. when they ask me what i would do, i would toss it unless it is protecting a short from a crash bar running right above the terminal. 



btw, my 2012 lt1 has half cover. my 2004 blazer had the cloth case thing that i took off within 3 months of owning it in 08. waste of time and space.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally something i have that yall don't

I have it.


----------

